# Matching LR colour to Canon



## Zenon (Jan 14, 2017)

Since I got some help here the other day thought I'd share my formula for matching Canon's DPP Standard camera profile to Adobe's version. I got the base numbers for this from another site but modified them. A compliant I read from time to time is Canon users prefer DPP for skin tones. Adobe tends to be on the yellow side however everyone has their own preferences.

Adobe's Camera Standard is pretty good as is but I tweaked it a little. Through this journey I found the vibrance slider has the biggest impact for cooling the yellows down. I originally found this at this location.

5DmkIII Lightroom 4.1 Preset | Canon EOS 5D Mark II, Mark III & Mark IV Group | Flickr

Here is my formula and any tips or critique is more than welcome. I'm always looking to improve it or change if there is something better. Also this will never be perfect in all the various shooting conditions we encounter.

If you look at that link I decided to leave out the suggested contrast and black settings. DPP is a little more contrasty and I like how Adobe maintains the shadow details. I adjust as required during PP. I also left out the detail palette settings as I have my own. I left my previous default for clarity because I like the look. I added a little blue because because there is some loss due to the reduced vibrance adjustment. I have not looked into the red saturation yet.

*BASIC*

Clarity +15

Vibrance -9 (you can move this between -9 and 0 and tune to taste)

Saturation +4

*HSL/Color/B+W 

Saturation *

Yellow +15

Green -6

Blue +10

Portrait - DPP Camera Std on the left - no adjustments. LR Camara SRD on right with formula.

Benches -LR is the file named 1.


----------



## Zenon (Jan 14, 2017)

Note: I never applied any additional sharpening to DPP. Just the default setting. It could have used a tad more. LR was screen and STD for sharpening.


----------

